# Renew British Passport while in Philippines



## Crazy_about_Scuba (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi,

My passport has nearly run out of pages & I'm looking to renew it online. I would not like to go back to the UK just to renew my passport.

I'd like help with a courier service to send my passport to Liverpool in the UK and to send it from the UK to Manila and receive it.

Has anybody used a specific service for this beforehand?

Advise would be greatly appreciated, thankyou very much,
J


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi there i used LBC , you can track your passport from the office to Manila to DHL in Germany to having it signed for in Liverpool , you can apply online and pay for the application, then just go to lbc costs around 2600 pesos.


----------



## Crazy_about_Scuba (Jun 11, 2018)

expatuk2016 said:


> Hi there i used LBC , you can track your passport from the office to Manila to DHL in Germany to having it signed for in Liverpool , you can apply online and pay for the application, then just go to lbc costs around 2600 pesos.


Great, thankyou so much for the response.

Did you keep your passport & send colour photocopies? Or did you keep the photocopies and send the real passport?

Do they return your old passport also?

Many thanks for the advice!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Crazy_about_Scuba said:


> Hi,
> 
> My passport has nearly run out of pages & I'm looking to renew it online. I would not like to go back to the UK just to renew my passport.
> 
> ...


If your passport is current and in date you have no problems as I experienced some 10 years ago with all pages filled, the new entry or exit is stamped over previous entries and is legible but at times makes hard reading for Immigration no matter the country on your next stop.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Crazy_about_Scuba said:


> Great, thankyou so much for the response.
> 
> Did you keep your passport & send colour photocopies? Or did you keep the photocopies and send the real passport?
> 
> ...


Fill in the forms on line, then send your existing passport to Liverpool via courier, I used FedEx. They will use your online photo from Passport Section and issue you with a new passport which is sent back to you via courier, The original passport is also sent back to via courier a few days later.


----------

